# excel pharma testoject 400 ?



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

hi guys i hope im posting this in the correct place, ive just got testoject 400 made by excel pharmaceuticals and its from a very reliable source but ive never heard of it and cant find anything online about it, has any1 every came across this? i can post pics if necessary.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep post some pics lets see it !!


----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

look all okay?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Taryn Tino said:


> look all okay?


Tons of this in north west brum..

Same guys who sell isis now supply this as far as im aware.. excel did deca before was not soo good. Bit now they have boxes with very detailed leaflets and the general packaging and vials look good. They have a test and equipoise blendm aparntly that is top notch. So presume the blends will be good. Hope i have shed some light.


----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes after being on it for a number of weeks I have seen excellent results. Thanks for the response


----------

